# Vise Speed Handle



## Buffalo21 (Apr 22, 2020)

here was a down and dirty shop project. When I got the Rockwell milling machine (#21-100), I bought a used 4" vise, that was bought, then never used, then sold to me. The vise is a Shars 4" milling vise, with a swivel base, the issue I had with it is the 12 mm hex, on the vise jaw screw. I wanted a speed or spider handle, I found them in 7/8", 3/4" (19 mm), 5/8" (16 mm), but no 12 mm, so I had to adapt one. I found a 5/8" one, found a 12 mm deep socket, bored the hole undersize, put the hub in the oven, cut the socket to the right length, then pressed the socket into the hub with a 100 ton press. The finally cut the arm length down by 1-1/2", re-threaded them and install them in the hub, after I had pinned the socket into the hub, I seriously doubt the socket would have moved as it was a struggle to press in, but I wasn't taking any chances.


----------

